# How do I creat a poll?



## Colin1 (Jan 4, 2009)

As title, really.
I'm ticking 'post a poll' and inserting number of poll options but Preview Post isn't showing anything resembling a poll. I don't want to post if it's not going to appear, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2009)

Should appear if it is set up right. Not sure if it appears in preview. You can also use thread tools and add one after you have created the thread if you wish.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> As title, really.
> I'm ticking 'post a poll' and inserting number of poll options but Preview Post isn't showing anything resembling a poll. I don't want to post if it's not going to appear, am I doing something wrong?



Adding a poll is the last thing that you do. Once you have created the thread, it will list the spaces to enter the poll question and the answers to choose from.


----------

